

11 things to avoid when planning a responsive web interface - katzboaz
http://geeks.bizzabo.com/post/84426347039/11-things-to-avoid-when-planning-a-responsive-web

======
noir_lord
Lots of these are nice points but _how did I miss the emulation tools in
Chrome_ , this article was worth the entire read and more just for that,
stunningly useful! (I already use the similar thing in Firefox).

EDIT: Having played with it this is fantastic, been able to lock an emulation
to the developer tools makes flipping back and forth vastly easier.

~~~
katzboaz
Ya! ;)

------
pepsicoke
Point taken on reminding devs to break out of the popular WebKit + OSX
environment to do IE, but seriously, no one is using Windows Mobile. I can't
find any record of it coming in above 1% of any major browser stat reports.
Total waste of time.

------
emboro
amazeballs!

